# Need your rational. Breaking my bank at FW. Great Chaos Dragon questions.



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello everyone,

For the past 2 months or so, I've been introduced and hooked to the world of warhammer. Initially I came to Heresy for advice on my first 40k chaos daemon army build. I ended up very happy with the advice I was given and choices made and am pretty much finished buying all my elites, troops, and heavys. I have also compleated my main 6X4 game table which I am very happy with and am looking into modifying my kids 12X5 slot car table I built(I like to build). To finish things off I promised my self that ALL my 40k, HQ's would be from Forge world, since the chaos daemons lords have original 40k/fantasy rules, potential future apoc games and the fact that they look so cool. 

So far I have taken from each pay check to save for FW's Thirster, GUO, and a nugle and khorne DP for my original 40k army. I am excited to be able to put my order in this week, BUT before I do... I started thinking...what if I get into fantasy???? I know my chaos daemons can go both ways between fantasy and 40k....plus preasure from a friend to also focus on fantasy so he can have a reason to play his lizard army....the hours reviewing FW's web page...I would like to order what I want all at once, to get their free shipping and to avoid future orders/ shiping charges... and MAINLY, after begining to read the warhammer fantasy rule book and codex, and noticeing that my chaos daemon army and fantasy rules in general has alot more caps on # of lords/per army size compared to the 2 HQ's in 40k, that can be fielded, as well as the Lack of non-lord but awsomely huge beasts listed in the chaos daemon codex,at least for my taste and imagination(no soul grinder/daemonic tanks in fantasy). 

*With all this self rationalization... I stumbled across forge worlds amazing Great Chaos dragon.*
Please remember, I have just started reading the fantasy rulebook=newb to most army profiles/selection rules/options.

1) Is he compatible/allowed to be used in a *chaos daemon *fanatasy army? Not sure on the fantasy rules, in respect to the other "chaos" army types ie: beasts, warriors of chaos and mixing models/units between armies if this makes sense.
I read under FW experimental rules that he is worth 3 rare units for a hordes or chaos army. Does the stated " hordes of chaos " mean he costs 3 rare units in any of the three chaos armies? ie: chaos...daemons, beasts, warriors?

1a)Is he worth it...the 960 points as reported by FW? 

2) Are the FW experimental rules, the only rules out for him.
2a) FW site says he can be fielded as the special character "Galruch", who is he or where can I find info on this guy?

3) would a 3k point game be to small in your opinion to field him? I'll have more than 3k available, but the friends I play prob wont... lol.
3a) If I got him in my order, what are other options as far as fielding him are concerened. Ie: can he be mounted? I guess this goes with answering question 2.

4) Since decideing to go with the chaos daemon army I have decided and tried to keep my army daemon pure in looks at the least...as in no chaos marines/men/renegegades ect. looking at the chaos beasts on FW I see theres that huge mammoth, but not demonic looking enouph, and according to FW it has has to have some humanoid units on it. Other than the dragon I was also looking at the Great spine chaos beasts and or chaos spawn. Do you think they would be wiser choices??? I know none of these are actually "deamons" as described out of the chaos daemon codex, but...i'm welling to make an exception. lol, better than reading fluf on how a machine gets daemonically possesed.

Well, As you can probably tell... I really want this guy. Probably more so just to build and paint. But to see my oponents jaw drop when I field him would be a Big plus. I don't even mind loosing, as long as my army looked good doing so. He's gonna cost alot financially and point wise. Apart of me says I should just get that 40k Chaos warhound titan or FW's brass scorpian. But in respect to daemons, even though I'm talking 40k right now, it's hard for me to imagine the fluff I read on how daemons posses machines.....anyways, Theirs just something about awsome looking huge dragons though, normal, or daemonic, and I am sure you guys agree. 

Thanks Alot, 

Swann


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Greater demons are often more powerful in small games as options for dealing with them are different.

The main problem with swapping between games is that you need a circular base in 40k, but a square base in warhammer, due to 'ranking up'.

I'm sure there would be a solution involving magnets/interchangeable bases which would allow interchangeability.

GUO and GDOT are far more versatile and usable in lower points values due to their dual nature and ability to switch between different options/outfits. Tzeentch GD is the best of them in terms of being usable in lower/higher points games, although it will seriously curtail your troop options and make your army 'light' and difficult to use.

Chaos dragons are great too, I love the model and love using them, it's a challenge to make its points back in a game and actually make it a sound investment.


----------



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

I found that the Galruch guy is a lord/hero from the chaos warrior army. He'd look nice leading my army with my Thirster. Or I'd see if it is more beneficial to have him use up the 3 rare unit option. I know this is a FW rule though.


----------



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

What does GDOT stand for? 

and Yea, I've decided to mount everything on square bases, from the start and from advice from others knowing that I may want to play both game types. If someone had a problem playing a 40k game, with me haveing square bases...well, I don't want to play with that sort of person. And that person would be out of a game as well. There are few problems if any useing square bases in a friendly 40k game. I'm not looking into going into any kind of formal competitions ... If I did, I'd stick to fantasy.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

the problem with using square bases in 40k is that everything is measured from base to base. I would highly reccomend using round bases. Round 40K bases rank up just fine, especially if you are using movement trays. Worse case scenario set up a magnet to hold the round base on top of the square base.

As for the dragon, Galrauch is for the Warriors of Chaos army and therefore not useable as part of a daemon army. In fact I can't think of any dragons in a daemon army. The only model I am aware of that does not cross over between the two games is the soul grinder which is 40k only. 

I think GDOT is a greater daemon of tzeentch.

As for crossing over to fantasy, do it. It's a lot of fun and daemons can be awesome!


----------



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

man I hoping their was some sort of allegiance /ally rules which would let me cross over. Kinda like how chaos marines can call in daemons. Owell...the thurster will be fine im sure. 

As far as bases are conserned. Whats wrong with measureing my square bases in a 40k game. Really? if anything there like 1/8" in max short in the front compared to the diam. of the circle bases. I don't see the big issue. This game has alot of imagination incorparated in it. "imagineing the distances via square bases vs- circles isn't that big of an issue in my opinion. I do see how square bases are a must though in fantasy, when whealing, and turning units. 

If anything I may mount my units on a piece of magnet striping (or some sort of cheap thin magnet) which I could then attach to either square and or circular mounts.
Has anyone seen anybody that has done something like this?


----------



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is a nice site I found looking through other threads.

Problem solved.

http://santacruzwarhammer.blogspot.com/search/label/Modeling: exchangable bases for 40K and Fantasy


----------



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

any one know where I can buy magnets like the ones used in the article, for cheap?


----------



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

nm i found rare earth 

http://www.rare-earth-magnets.com/SearchResult-CategoryID-28.html


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Your actually buying that thing wow if I had that money I would put a down payment on a hot tub or snowmobile.


----------

